# need advise and help



## C.B. Jones (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a 10'500 word short story I would like to get publish.Who should I send it to? Magazine or publisher?


----------



## Hap818 (Jul 8, 2012)

It depends on what it's about, or how you want it seen. Do you want it to be an independent story that has less of a chance of being bought or in a magazine that people are subscribed to and everyone who isn't subscribed might happen to buy a copy of it off the shelf. I would do magazine now because it would be seen more and read by more. Really though it depends on what you want or what it's about. (Just my opinion)


----------



## C.B. Jones (Jul 8, 2012)

I want people to read this story to give a glimpse of my world. Thanks for your opinion but what would you do?


----------



## Hap818 (Jul 8, 2012)

If its a short story I would try and get it in a magazine that it fits in. Another option is to make it an ebook. If you had like a bigger novel or other story that this was like a novella to, that would be a perfect thing to get it published as a book. I would do magazine or ebook just because it's a short story.


----------



## C.B. Jones (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks so much.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 9, 2012)

10,500 words is long for most magazines, ezines, and anthologies, but not out of the question. Search duotrope.com for possibilites and maybe use the word length as one of the parameters, in addition to genre.

There are a number of ebook publishers that publish novelette/novella length works. You could look into those as well. A lot of what publishers might be interested depends on genre and content.


----------



## psychotick (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

My thoughts also. 10k is too long for most magazines. I'd suggest duotrope as well, and also competitions. Often there are contests for these works, and you may be able to get it published in a collection of short stories if it does well. Otherwise, my thought would be, do you know any people doing anthologies of shorter fiction on a relevant topic. Self pubbing is a possibility, but short stories on their own don't normally do so well compared to novels.

Cheers, Greg.


----------

